# Looking for a OM or OOO with a BIG sound



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

I know I know do you want cheap or good cause you can't have both!! I have a Martin 00016Gt hog back and sides and a Larrivee D03R. I love the size of the ooo and the boom of the Larrivee.

I was looking at a Yamaha LS6 but seems to lack the bottom end I was looking for. The Martin has more bottom to it right now.

I was looking at a Taylor GA8 which was nice but tilts the scales at $2200.

Have you found found any small bodies guitars with a big sound less than 2K?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Washburn did a reissue parlor that, while smaller than an OM or dread sound, apparently sounds very nice. If a mini-jumbo is acceptable, I played a Seagul with mahogany sides and spruce top that was a cannon. It was one of the Maritime SWS (solid wood series) guitars. Great price too. I've not played one, but the SWS Folk might do the trick too,

I just got a seagull anniversary (new in store, but obviously a couple years old since LaSIDo started in 1982) that is absolutely blowing me away. Sound comparable to my old OM Marc Beneteau - the action is nowhere near as good though, but still very good.


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

Thanks havnt looked at Seagull. I will see if there are any in shops to try.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a Seagull SWS Folk and it sounds great for a small body guitar. I would definately recommend looking at the Seagull SWS lineup. I also have a Martin OM-28 Marquis which I find louder than my SWS Folk. Mind you, you're talking two very different price ranges.
To me, the sound hole looks a little larger than the Seagull but I've never measured them. The other thing is that the Seagull is a solid mahogany back and sides, and the Martin is a solid rosewood back and sides.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Stonebridge makes some very nice guitars in the under $2K price. Far better than they have a right to be for this price!


----------

